# Venom drop



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Not something you see every day (unless your nickname is hotherps! : victory.

I think my western diamondback only got one fang into the rat!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Someone meant busines. 

Can we see the one responsible?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this from your female? Cool pic though mate.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

This is the girl responsible;










: victory:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

andy2086 said:


> This is the girl responsible;
> 
> image
> 
> : victory:


Very nice.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

andy2086 said:


> This is the girl responsible;
> 
> image
> 
> : victory:


Beautiful, what a pose:mf_dribble:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Very nice.





Bradleybradleyc said:


> Beautiful, what a pose:mf_dribble:


Thanks guys :notworthy:.

Think I surprised her or woke her up and she instantly went into the usual defense pose in the pic!


----------



## scottslian (Jun 19, 2012)

Faith is the great cop-out, the great excuse to evade the need to think and evaluate evidence. Faith is belief in spite of, even perhaps because of, the lack of evidence."


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow i love the *evolution* of snakes and their venom :whistling2:

Stunning buzzer!


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Amazing looking snake!
JB Owens


----------



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous WDB dude! i would love one myself!


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

These snakes jus look mean dnt they jus look like they are hard as a coffin nail an would kick ur ass ! Awesome awesome creatures :flrt:


----------

